# Here's a couple more !!!



## Philip Weir (Jan 9, 2007)

Especially for you Matt, as you suggested I post some more images.


----------



## Philip Weir (Jan 9, 2007)

I don't know what happened then, but it sure made an interesting composite.


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 9, 2007)

Looks good...even though I had to scroll my screen way off to the right 

And the watch in the third image is upside down...was that intentional?


----------



## Christie Photo (Jan 9, 2007)

The rings and bracelets...  very nice!  How were the images used?

Pete


----------



## Philip Weir (Jan 9, 2007)

You are correct Big Mike, the watch is upside. Going of memory, I am assuming there was a reason for that mistake.  I've shot so many watches, I trust i wouldn't have made that mistake otherwise. Christie Photo, all my images are used in either magazines or brochure production.


----------



## THORHAMMER (Jan 10, 2007)

these are all fantastic. They have a real quality look to them


----------



## Philip Weir (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks Thorhammer, I'll continue when I have time to post more images.
Philip
www.philipweirphotography.com


----------



## ClarkKent (Jan 14, 2007)

Those are really great.


----------



## Digital Matt (Jan 14, 2007)

Great stuff Philip.  Thanks for posting   Instersting choice of background elments to support the images.


----------



## kulakova (Jan 16, 2007)

i cannot read the name, really....


----------



## tahmail (Mar 14, 2007)

YES!  Great job and well done.


----------

